# Ammo size for looped tubes



## pizzasamich (Sep 14, 2014)

I have recently decided on taking a dive into the slingshot world. I was thinking of a gamekeeper looped tube shooter. It comes with looped 1745 bands, but I don't know what sized ammo to get. Eventually I plan on hunting with it when I get good enough. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For hunting, use at least .44 cal lead. .50 would be better.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> For hunting, use at least .44 cal lead. .50 would be better.


.50 cal (.490") lead muzzle load is cheap & readily available...


----------



## pizzasamich (Sep 14, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> For hunting, use at least .44 cal lead. .50 would be better.


----------



## pizzasamich (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry I'm really new to forums, but thank you both. Really helpful!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

The 1745 looped bands that you have should shoot 3/8" Steel Ball Bearings, 1/2" & 5/8" Marbles & 9mm Lead Balls as ammo for practice sessions until you get the hang of things. Set yourself up with a space that is Safe for you to practice and have a "Catch-box" with your targets in it.

Have a look at the different forum headings to help you find out about : Tubes and Bands, Catch-boxes, Ranges,etc. The search box at the top of the page can help too. Takes a bit of getting used to, but then you can always "ask" or go through past topics and find out lots!

Most of all Have Fun! and Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## pizzasamich (Sep 14, 2014)

DogBox said:


> The 1745 looped bands that you have should shoot 3/8" Steel Ball Bearings, 1/2" & 5/8" Marbles & 9mm Lead Balls as ammo for practice sessions until you get the hang of things. Set yourself up with a space that is Safe for you to practice and have a "Catch-box" with your targets in it.
> 
> Have a look at the different forum headings to help you find out about : Tubes and Bands, Catch-boxes, Ranges,etc. The search box at the top of the page can help too. Takes a bit of getting used to, but then you can always "ask" or go through past topics and find out lots!
> 
> Most of all Have Fun! and Welcome to the forum! :wave: Thanks for the help!


----------

